# kosher advise - brandy versus wiskey or vodka for baking



## chefpearl (Jun 3, 2006)

hello
I have a kosher restaurant and it is a little hard to get kosher brandy.
Wiskey and vodka are easy to find and they are always kosher.
I need your input about using it instead of brandy in baking, chocolate coating and adding moisture to cakes.
thanks


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Liquor or liqueur, as always, is optional. I certainly wouldn't use vodka or whiskey as a substitute for brandy! If you are soaking cakes, you can use a flavored simple syrup or a plain simple syrup.
Chocolate coatings don't really need any liquor, and for baking, you can always use an extract......


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Kosher brandy is easy to find! If you google it, you'll find it everywhere (of course, I don't know what stete you're in, but it DOES exist). If they can make kosher wine, they can make kosher brandy, and they do! I agree w chefpeon--don't sub vodka for brandy. Vodka and whisky may complement some flavors, but not all, and the same is true for brandy. Don't forget about wine as a potential ingredient.

Also, just to reiterate what's already been mentioned--- coating should not have added liquid of any kind. Do you mean to say ganache?


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Perhaps chefpearl ment chocolate glaze.


----------

